# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  خطا در attech کردن DataBase

## B_ITMAN_B

سلام دوستان.
من وقتی میخوام بانکم رو به اس کیو ال attach کنم بهم خطا میده :
Error 9003 : the LSN(4212:250:1) passed to log scan in database 'databaseName' is invalid
تاحالا بارها و بارها این بانک رو attach و Dettach کردم و مشکلی نداشتم.خواهشا راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
از چه نسخه ای استفاده میکنید؟
ظاهرا فایل LDF شما دچار مشکل شده.
شما فایل LDF رو جای دیگری کپی کنید و سعی کنید با استفاده از دستور Sp_attach_Single_file_db فایل MDf رو به تنهایی Attach کنید.

----------

